# Christian Metal



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to listen to some christian metal, and learn there song's to get inspired but I cant find a single christian metal band that plays the seven string guitar, and that's what I want to hear because I love the seven string guitar. Does anyone any of these kind of bands?


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dunno about 7-strings, but Demon Hunter's a nice place to start.


----------



## garden of grey (Sep 30, 2007)

Eh, combining two big minorities (Christian Metal that isn't horrid and seven string players) probably isn't going to come up with too much.


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 30, 2007)

Dont no any sevenstring christian bands, but with some heavy insoiration try Norma Jean and mortification perhaps. As I lay Dying is also christian. If toy are into progressive stuff, try Neal Morse and some of his solo work - especially Testimony.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know of any seven players, but a couple decent Christian metal bands I can think of are Immortal Souls and Soul Embraced. But I'd also like to see if anyone else knows of any.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 30, 2007)

I think Soul Embraced has some B or A songs.


----------



## Hellraizer (Sep 30, 2007)

Living Sacrifice, They aren't sevenstring but they jam.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

narnia. no sevens, but a killer band.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2007)

Linus, one guitarist from Shadows of Paragon, uses a Viper 407. I'm not sure if he uses the B string much since I haven't listened to a lot of their music, but it sounds like some cool stuff. The first Christian death/black (unblack?) metal band that I've heard that sounds pretty good; sound quality wise and musically. At lest the first song on their MySpace profile, anyway.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 30, 2007)

I was going to place a very sarcastic comment here but I wont...


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 30, 2007)

Stryper? (just imagine they play sevens )


----------



## Aaron (Sep 30, 2007)

Ishan said:


> I was going to place a very sarcastic comment here but I wont...


----------



## bulb (Sep 30, 2007)

i dont know if they use 7's or not, but extol are phenomenal


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know of any. Nodes of Ranvier, Chasing Victory, and Beloved are three phenominal bands, but I know they don't use 7's. 

My band is covering a From Autumn To Ashes song - which we've split into a six string guitar tuned to CGCFAD and a 7 tuned to standard, because the 6 can't hit that lower range, but then some of the chords don't make sense, so...


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 30, 2007)

There's 2 Christian metal bands worth listening to, in my opinion:
Inbucus
Extol

End of story. 
Incubus kicked ass (And yes, they were around before the pop-rock band, by about 8-10 years). their lyrics are kind of preachy, but the riffs are so awesome, that i dont even care about the lyrics. 
Neither use 7 strings, but its just good metal.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 30, 2007)

What about these guys? Just found them on Wiki's 'Artists who play seven-string guitars' page...

MySpace.com - Voyager Project - Leek, UK - Progressive / Metal / Rock - www.myspace.com/voyagerproject

They're actually pretty good...


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 30, 2007)

DivineFire

I would like this band, if I could get past the lyrics.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 30, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> DivineFire
> 
> I would like this band, if I could get past the lyrics.



Musically, that was pretty cool. Really heavy as far as power metal goes.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 30, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Musically, that was pretty cool. Really heavy as far as power metal goes.



Yeah, I really want to like them. I listen to music in the background while reading a lot, and their lyrics kept jumping out and annoying me.  I don't like preachy or overly religious stuff, unless the vocals are dry-lung and I can't understand a word of it.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Sep 30, 2007)

So... how about that C-prog? There was slight mention of it between my friends.


----------



## cpnhowdy (Sep 30, 2007)

Whenever Brian "Head" Welch puts out his next work Id imagine he would do most of it on a seven. His website Headtochrist doesnt indicate any news of an album yet though


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

cpnhowdy said:


> Whenever Brian "Head" Welch puts out his next work Id imagine he would do most of it on a seven. His website Headtochrist doesnt indicate any news of an album yet though



That's what I'm waiting for, Head has been one of my favorite guitarist's for a while and I hope he play's the seven string on his album. I really like the band Demon Hunter, they play in Drop B so I'm gonna learn some of there songs in B standard.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 30, 2007)

They're not a seven-string band, but what about latter-day Impelliteri (sp?)?


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)

cpnhowdy said:


> Whenever Brian "Head" Welch puts out his next work Id imagine he would do most of it on a seven. His website Headtochrist doesnt indicate any news of an album yet though



He hasn't updated it in a long time.



PlanetJeff said:


> That's what I'm waiting for, Head has been one of my favorite guitarist's for a while and I hope he play's the seven string on his album. I really like the band Demon Hunter, they play in Drop B so I'm gonna learn some of there songs in B standard.



I hated the stuff of Head's I had heard. Bland and uninspired, and much like Drew's album and the new G'n'R album, it's been in production for far too long, except there is very little buzz about his stuff.

And Demon Hunter don't play in Drop B.  Infected is in CGCFAD. I think.


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I'm just having a hard time finding a christian metal band that play's seven string's, most of the band's I find are metalcore and I dont like that too much.

I really dont like Metalcore, I prefer Nu Metal over it and I dont even like Nu Metal, I only like Korn and System of a Down.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Sep 30, 2007)

Just learn some morbid angel, I reckon they're good catholics


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 30, 2007)

Or some Deicide. They're Christian, they just happen to be at the opposite end of the spectrum


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

pfft


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 30, 2007)

why does it have to be christian metal? i mean, there is plenty of good "normal" metal to play. not all metal is "devil" metal


----------



## Decreate (Sep 30, 2007)

The only Christian metal band that I've known and liked was Believer...


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> why does it have to be christian metal? i mean, there is plenty of good "normal" metal to play. not all metal is "devil" metal




Yeah, I dont listen to only christian metal that would be limiting myself, I just want to know of a few band's that's all.


----------



## Labrie (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll prolly have more luck making your own seven string christian music...either that or transcribe some DC Talk lol.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)

PlanetJeff said:


> Yeah, I dont listen to only christian metal that would be limiting myself, I just want to know of a few band's that's all.



And listening to Nu-Metal isn't limiting yourself?


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> And listening to Nu-Metal isn't limiting yourself?



I hardly listen to Nu Metal at all only Korn and System of a Down, the majority of what I listen to is Death Metal and Melodic Death Metal.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)

Its still the same as washing yourself with Uranium-238 soap. That shit has consequences that far outlast your brief contact.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 30, 2007)

Every pic i see of Head he's holding a 7 string so he will still be using them.


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> DivineFire
> 
> I would like this band, if I could get past the lyrics.



I'm really digging that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 30, 2007)

newer DH stuff is in B

+ this one guy has a sick 7 YouTube - Seven Angels - Daydream

circle of dust si cool too, more old-school metal YouTube - Circle of Dust- Telltale Crime


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> newer DH stuff is in B
> 
> + this one guy has a sick 7 YouTube - Seven Angels - Daydream
> 
> circle of dust si cool too, more old-school metal YouTube - Circle of Dust- Telltale Crime



Who's DH?


----------



## Slayer89 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm assuming Demon Hunter.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 30, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> Stryper? (just imagine they play sevens )



Yeah baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking of learning Demon Hunter but I dont want to detune my guitar any lower because if I tune any lower the tension will be too high. I hate glam metal there alway's showing off there crotch buldges.^


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 30, 2007)

PlanetJeff said:


> Yeah I was thinking of learning Demon Hunter but I dont want to detune my guitar any lower because *if I tune any lower the tension will be too high*. I hate glam metal there alway's showing off there crotch buldges.^




detuning makes you tension higher?  

i must have some fucked up guitars...


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 30, 2007)

PlanetJeff said:


> Yeah I was thinking of learning Demon Hunter but I dont want to detune my guitar any lower because if I tune any lower the tension will be too high. I hate glam metal there alway's showing off there crotch buldges.^



That just shows how excited they are about God


----------



## PlanetJeff (Sep 30, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> That just shows how excited they are about God



LOL that made me laugh. And to ShawnFjellstad, I messed up on what I said, I mean that I will have to tune my guitar higher to play in drop B and my string gauges are too big for that tuning so the tension will be too high.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 30, 2007)

well if it means anything, the demon hunter show I went to was the most intense show I've been to


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 30, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Yeah baby!!!!!!!!



Where's Donnie? He's usually quick to pop in whenever Stryper is mentioned.

His Stryper radar must be malfunctioning.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a fan of both Underoath's old and new material.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 1, 2007)

zao!!!  they go fucking hard lol


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 1, 2007)

Circle Of Dust owns

7 Method


----------



## playstopause (Oct 1, 2007)

cadenhead said:


> Where's Donnie? He's usually quick to pop in whenever Stryper is mentioned.
> 
> His Stryper radar must be malfunctioning.



_To heeeeeeeeeeeeell, with tha devil!!!!!_


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 4, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Yeah baby!!!!!!!!


Looking at the one on the far left. Now think of sex and the city. 

The ones on the right, well, at least their mothers think they're beautiful, although maybe not even that...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 4, 2007)

dude michael sweet is awesome


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Any project by jani stefanovic is going to be good. 

Divinefire
Essence of sorrow

Renascent
Good death metal

MySpace.com - Renascent - Helsinki - Death Metal / Thrash / Metal - www.myspace.com/renascentmetal


----------



## Kakaka (Oct 4, 2007)

Antestor. They haven't been representing the Family much in quite a while, but they're good as for music.

Their last CD has Hellhammer on drums on two tracks. Go figure...

They are christian, but I guess they are leaning upon much worldly references preventing them from producing a more accurate expression of Jesus Christ.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

Kakaka said:


> Antestor. They haven't been representing the Family much in quite a while, but they're good as for music.
> 
> Their last CD has Hellhammer on drums on two tracks. Go figure...
> 
> They are christian, but I guess they are leaning upon much worldly references preventing them from producing a more accurate expression of Jesus Christ.



Or either that, they really like Mayhem. 
I remember seeing a Christian Death Metal band who listed their biggest influence as Vital Remains. This struck me as hilarious. Vital Remains most recent album at the time i read that band's myspace was called "Dechristianize". I had to message them and let them know of the ludicrous amount of irony contained within their myspace.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 4, 2007)

Vital remains aren't bad at all.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Vital remains aren't bad at all.



I love them, they're probably one of my top 3 bands. HOWEVER, i think that their message is quite different from the christian band who listed them as a 'biggest influence'.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 4, 2007)

A lot of us have influences that are outside the genre'/idealogy that we ourselves write/perform in.

I'm just glad that some of the more recent bands within the label of "christian rock" are musically viable, something that has been sorely missing for the last 20+ years.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> A lot of us have influences that are outside the genre'/idealogy that we ourselves write/perform in.



Its just really funny to me that such a religious band would cite such a blatantly satanic band who'se lyrics consist of defaming jesus and slaughtering christians as their biggest influence.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, just for contrast sake, look at all of the non-religious artists that have roots in religious music.

Whitney Houston is certainly not living the life of a commited christian, but her biggest influence was her mother, whom at one time was one of the highest paid artists in religious music.

Discuss.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Well, just for contrast sake, look at all of the non-religious artists that have roots in religious music.
> 
> Whitney Houston is certainly not living the life of a commited christian, but her biggest influence was her mother, whom at one time was one of the highest paid artists in religious music.
> 
> Discuss.



But whitney isnt decrying religion at all in her music. In her mind, she probably holds her mom as somewhat an ideal, you know?


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, they could influence them in the sense that their anti-Christian message inspires them to further write pro-Christian music.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 4, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Well, they could influence them in the sense that their anti-Christian message inspires them to further write pro-Christian music.



You got me there.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Well, they could influence them in the sense that their anti-Christian message inspires them to further write pro-Christian music.



I dunno, the guy that responded told me it was his favorite CD.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 5, 2007)

speaking of Demon Hunter, their new CD sounds awesome Demon Hunter ... Storm The Gates Of Hell ... 11.06.07

it's a radio, first knob is volume...2nd and 3rd control teh dial


----------



## PlanetJeff (Oct 6, 2007)

I can almost listen to Demon Hunter all the way through the only problem I have with them is the vocals.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ryan's vocals are definitely unique sounding, the cleans sound amazing on the clips from the new cd though


----------



## PlanetJeff (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, I think that's why it's a little hard for me to get into the vocals, they are too diferent than what I'm used to but really I have to admit, his clean singing voice sound's beautiful.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's one of my favorites.

MySpace.com - Circle of Dust - - Electronica / Rock - www.myspace.com/circleofdust


----------



## Jan (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know about 7's (I use one in my band, haha!) but if you want some good Christian stuff you MUST check out:

Crimson Moonlight (extreme death/black, and I really mean EXTREME - something like Black Dahlia Murder or Behemoth)
MySpace.com - Crimson Moonlight - Black Metal / Death Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/officialcrimsonmoonlight

Rootwater (a Polish band, sing in English, VERY ORIGINAL and have a great singer - excellent combination of nu-metal, trash and ethnic music! they are not all christians but the singer is and all the lyrics on their last CD all have a strong Christian message)
MySpace.com - ROOTWATER - Warsaw, PL - Metal / Hardcore / Rock - www.myspace.com/rootwater

Pantokrator (their latest CD is AWESOME melodic/progressive trash/death)
MySpace.com - Pantokrator - Metal / Death Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/pantokratorofficial

old Extol - "Undeceived" (technical melodic death) is a masterpiece

Virgin Black - (if you like downtempo gothic doom)
MySpace.com - Virgin Black - Adelaide, AU - Metal / Classical / Gothic - www.myspace.com/virginblackofficial

Sacrificium (cool death metal, a bit thtrashy)
MySpace.com - SACRIFICIUM - Rock City Waiblingen, Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Death Metal / Metal / Thrash - www.myspace.com/sacrificiummetal

My Silent Wake (old school death/doom ala old Paradise Lost or My Dying Bride)
MySpace.com - My Silent Wake - Weston-super-Mare, UK - Death Metal / Gothic / Other - www.myspace.com/mysilentwake


----------



## PlanetJeff (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool, thank's Jan


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 6, 2007)

Well man, playing a sevenstring isn't all about B. Different keys ftw. The second and third living sacrifice records are deathy (not cannibal corpse but more death-theband or obituary, ect. The vocals are teh sux though imo). The new becoming the achetype has alot of death in it. The newer Alethian is a death-tech core kinda sound, ala between the buried and me (which I think they have mentioned that they are christian as well). True christian death is very underground, so underground that it makes black metal jealous. 

MySpace.com - Encryptor - Panama City (Temporary) - Death Metal / Grindcore / Christian - www.myspace.com/encryptor

MySpace.com - Tortured Conscience - SAN FRANCISCO, CALIFORNIA - Death Metal / Christian / Metal - www.myspace.com/torturedconscience

As well as 
MySpace.com - IMPENDING DOOM (New Tour Dates!) - RIVERSIDE, California - Christian / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/impending

Kinda deathcorey, kinda suffocationesque. More of what job for a cowboy "should've" been.


----------



## PlanetJeff (Oct 6, 2007)

Demon Hunter is actually really growing on me, I'm not a big fan of the hardcore vocals but I love everything else about the band, I guess I'm gonna have to change the tabs around to play in my tuning.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 6, 2007)

Crimson Moonlight is freaking awesome  those guys just plain rule.

If you want a kind of 'technical hardcore' then Training For Utopia would fit that bill, it's the Clark's old band. I've got their best-of cd, their stuff is kinda weird but sometimes it's the only thing you want to listen to, lol.

Embodyment's Embrace the Eternal rules, that cd just owns. I was like "meh" when I first got it way back when, but I started listening to it again a few months ago and damn, it kicks ass! It sounds just like stuff I would write, wish it sounded better though.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 7, 2007)

There was another Christian Black Metal band I heard a while ago called Drottnar (sp?) who were pretty good.

Oh, if you want some instrumental stuff, James Byrd's 'Son of Man' album is a stunning piece of work, and is based largely on Christian themes.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> There was another Christian Black Metal band I heard a while ago called Drottnar (sp?) who were pretty good.
> 
> Oh, if you want some instrumental stuff, James Byrd's 'Son of Man' album is a stunning piece of work, and is based largely on Christian themes.



Drottnar ! Totally forgot about them! Their disc is HARD to find, they're not preachy either. I Dont think its so much a "Christian Black Metal Band". Its a band that plays technical metal who happens to be christian. they have a world war II theme going on a lot of the time as well. They're VERY technical, so i guess its technical metal with black metal vocals and not black metal.  

Also, You can listen to Anthrax now, cause Dan Spitz became incredibly Christian. So is Dave Mustaine. So Megadeth is christian, too. And i _heard_ that Max Cavalera, so you can crank some Sepultura, and if you're an aural masochist, Soulfly too. 


Did i mention Impelliterri earlier ? Also, Orphaned Land isnt christian, but they do songs about mythology from the 3 monotheistic religions. their last album, Mabool, was a concept album about the flood story. And if you're into slow doomy stuff, Trouble seems to be really christian. If you check out their album the Skull, the song "Fear No Evil" is all about staying away from the devil. But its funny, cause the song sounds so dark and depressing.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nothing could ever sound more depressing than Blueprint Dives.


----------



## Jan (Oct 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Nothing could ever sound more depressing than Blueprint Dives.



HAHAHA I totally agree!  Extol's Undeceived and Burial were AWESOME, Blueprint Dives is a misunderstanding... 

As for Drottnar, I forgot to mention them too. I have their ltest CD Weltwerk and it doesn't have too much straightforward Christianity in it, though they are Christians. A curiosity: on one track there is a voice reading something in Czech - it was recorded by my good friend and it's a prayer. 

I know TROUBLE used to be Christian and professed their beliefs on their early records. I thought I read somewhere they rejected faith later on. But I might be wrong.

Metal Ken, Orphaned Land is truly awesome! I went to their show 2 years ago, these guys are incredible! I have all their CDs! They own!
I guess their lead singer is a believer but it's hard to say which religion he follows. What is most important though is that they bring the message of faith, love and peace.

Also Killswitch Engage's first singer - Jesse - (the one on Alive or Just Breathing) was a Christian and his lyrics are BEST CHRISTIAN METAL LYRICS I HAVE EVER READ! He doesn't mention God or Jesus even once on the CD and yet the message comes across perfectly. I wish I could write lyrics like that! They're really touching and meaningful. This is not just repeating well known Christian slogans, in this guy's lyrics faith meets grim reality. Awesome music and lyrics.

Once again I will mention Believer's album "Dimensions" it ultra-tech symphonic (at least in 5 tracks) trash. Incredible for that time (early 90's) this music remains as fresh and original as then... Listen to them!!!!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 7, 2007)

Jan said:


> I know TROUBLE used to be Christian and professed their beliefs on their early records. I thought I read somewhere they rejected faith later on. But I might be wrong.



To my knowledge they just changed their style of music from the older sabbathy doom to a more psychadelic thing and changed their lyrics to match. I've only heard their older stuff though. 

Also, there's always mortification. but their one guitar player DID end up quitting, becoming an atheist and start writing papers about why he's an atheist now.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 7, 2007)

mortification is pretty awesome, scrolls of the megilloth ftw

btw, Indwelling and Sympathy =  death metal


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 7, 2007)

I have to say I truly love this forum. Im surprised that there hasn't been a flood of "j35v5 15n7 t3h M37ul5" posts, but the fact that you people take it seriously enough to listen to the music instead of only the message gives me hope for humanity.


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 8, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I have to say I truly love this forum. Im surprised that there hasn't been a flood of "j35v5 15n7 t3h M37ul5" posts, but the fact that you people take it seriously enough to listen to the music instead of only the message gives me hope for humanity.



j00 15n7 kv17.

Everyone loves da Jesus man. He rocks.






(I actually have this poster on my door)


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 8, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I have to say I truly love this forum. Im surprised that there hasn't been a flood of "j35v5 15n7 t3h M37ul5" posts, but the fact that you people take it seriously enough to listen to the music instead of only the message gives me hope for humanity.



We'd get banz0r3d in a heartbeat. This isn't Off Topic.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 8, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I have to say I truly love this forum. Im surprised that there hasn't been a flood of "j35v5 15n7 t3h M37ul5" posts, but the fact that you people take it seriously enough to listen to the music instead of only the message gives me hope for humanity.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Oct 8, 2007)

Jan said:


> Crimson Moonlight
> Rootwater
> Pantokrator
> My Silent Wake



BADASS STUFF! I just checked out these bands and I must say I'm actually impressed with it all. Christian Metal (White Metal) never seemed to go together in my book, but from what I hear, it sounds like I've found a new genre to fester in!



newamerikangospel said:


> "j35v5 15n7 t3h M37ul5"



??? I don't follow...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 8, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I have to say I truly love this forum. Im surprised that there hasn't been a flood of "j35v5 15n7 t3h M37ul5" posts, but the fact that you people take it seriously enough to listen to the music instead of only the message gives me hope for humanity.



My general rule of thumb is if the music becomes first and foremost about the message, then the music takes a backseat. But there's alway exceptions to the rule. Incubus, Trouble and Orphaned Land are EXCELLENT examples. I like Orphaned Land's approach the best, cause they dont talk about preaching a word. They just present a story.


----------



## Jan (Oct 8, 2007)

Ojinomoto said:


> BADASS STUFF! I just checked out these bands and I must say I'm actually impressed with it all. Christian Metal (White Metal) never seemed to go together in my book, but from what I hear, it sounds like I've found a new genre to fester in!



Huh, I'm really glad I could be of use and recommend some quality music to you...  I love sharing my musical "discoveries" with people who are willing to give them a try. Enjoy!

However, I wouldn't call these bands a new "genre". The tag "Christian metal" is a useful thing but it tells us a lot about the lyrics a given band has and nothing really about the music they play. To me it only says: "you can expect positive (not necessarily well written though) lyrics from this band". But bands with Christian lyrics can have ANY style - death, gothic, heavy... So I guess instead "Christian metal genre" it would me more appropriate to use the term "Christian metal scene", since some Christian bands definitely form a scene, i.e. play gigs together or have their CDs distributed by the same distros etc.
End of lecture - period 



newamerikangospel said:


> "j35v5 15n7 t3h M37ul5"


I don't follow either... Is that "Jesus isn't..." I can't make out the rest...



Metal Ken said:


> My general rule of thumb is if the music becomes first and foremost about the message, then the music takes a backseat. But there's alway exceptions to the rule. Incubus, Trouble and Orphaned Land are EXCELLENT examples. I like Orphaned Land's approach the best, cause they dont talk about preaching a word. They just present a story.



Metal Ken, do you mean that music should be more important then the message and if it's the other way round the quality of music suffers? (I'm asking because I'm not sure if I got it right... If yes, I kind of agree, since we listen to music for the joy of music first of all. Lyrics are usually a secondary thing. However, some people tend to forget that lyrics DO have an impact on others. So positive lyrics can help someone and extremely negative lyrics can bring you down. Of course it all depends on the person but in general I believe we are ALL influenced to some extent by the message that we listen to. But I guess it's wrong when (Christian or other) bands focus on the message so much that they forget they are out there first of all to make quality music and not just to preach. 

On the other hand, although I can always appreciate good music regardless of the lyrics, as a Christian I quit listening to satanic or occult bands. I've simply learnt it was affecting my spiritual (and mental too, haha) condition in a bad way. Of course such music wasn't the main reason for my problems, but it certainly wasn't helping. Obviously I don't listen to Christian stuff exclusively, I'm only trying to stay away from the message that I believe hurts others or offends what I believe. So there, I have shared my views...


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 8, 2007)

Jan said:


> I don't follow either... Is that "Jesus isn't..." I can't make out the rest...



It says,

"Jesus isn't teh metalz"

But I have proof to show he *IS* quite metal.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 8, 2007)

Jan said:


> But I guess it's wrong when (Christian or other) bands focus on the message so much that they forget they are out there first of all to make quality music and not just to preach.



Thats EXACTLY what im getting at. When you're so focused with your message that your band exists solely for getting that message across, thats when it suffers. thats what my problem with a lot of Christian bands is. I've been to Christian concerts (When i used to be one) and I've been to shows from bands like Deicide, Vital Remains, Behemoth, etc. Even the most overtly Satanic bands, I've never seen them do what a lot of Christian bands do -- I've never seen a satanic themed band go "Okay, everyone, lets all join hands and lift our voices for Satan" or have people come up to the front to sell their souls or whatever.  Whereas, that seems to be a big point in a lot of the Christian bands I've seen either in person or on TV. 




Jan said:


> So positive lyrics can help someone and extremely negative lyrics can bring you down. Of course it all depends on the person but in general I believe we are ALL influenced to some extent by the message that we listen to.



Exactly. What "positive" is varies, too. For me, Immolation's song "Unpardonable Sin" has some of my favorite lyrics. i find it very uplifting. (I doubt you would though ). I Guess part of it depends on what you're looking for. 



Jan said:


> On the other hand, although I can always appreciate good music regardless of the lyrics, as a Christian I quit listening to satanic or occult bands. I've simply learnt it was affecting my spiritual (and mental too, haha) condition in a bad way.



I can see that. Those some occult oriented lyrics to me though, are some of my favorite lyrics as well. I love the themes in Behemoth's music (Especially the Crowley themes.) Invoking the 'names of power' as it were in songs like "Towards Apollyon" and "Reign Of Shemsu-Hor" are what really complete the experience. Of course, going back to the above points, even if you didnt understand the vocals or even like the lyrics, the music itself still OWNS FACE, but the lyrics really add to it.


----------



## garden of grey (Oct 8, 2007)

Eh, I don't really get caught up in lyrical content or messages as long as I like the music.


My Itunes welcomes NSBM bands and Matisyahu 0_o


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 9, 2007)

Alot of forums I visit have those kids who think try to do the whole 1337/leet thing, and den tiep like tis an joo cant undrstnd thm (so that is where the previous comment comes from)

I also never understood punk bands. I am glad they take an social concern, but if you are more worried about the message then the music (which is always those three chords), why not just develop a newsletter. Music is just that, music.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 9, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> I also never understood punk bands. I am glad they take an social concern, but if you are more worried about the message then the music (which is always those three chords), why not just develop a newsletter. Music is just that, music.



you should listen to Black Flag. \m/


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 9, 2007)

To be honest, bad lyrics of any sort annoy me. For example, Kings X's lyrics for instance were faintly Christian early on, but I had no problem with that, as they were still pretty intelligent and poetic, whereas black/death metal bands with childish lyrics written in pidgen English just get on my nerves (Rhapsody's lyrics annoy me for the same reason; I'd like the band ten times more than I do if Luca Turrilli would either write in Italian the whole time or defer the lyric writing to someone who speaks better English).
I'm prepared to ignore stupid lyrics if the music rocks, but it's still something that grates on me and has prevented me from totally enjoying quite a few otherwise decent bands.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 9, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> Alot of forums I visit have those kids who think try to do the whole 1337/leet thing, and den tiep like tis an joo cant undrstnd thm (so that is where the previous comment comes from)
> 
> I also never understood punk bands. I am glad they take an social concern, but if you are more worried about the message then the music (which is always those three chords), why not just develop a newsletter. Music is just that, music.



Some people just respond emotionally to simple/crude/direct (delete depending on how kind you are) music more than they do sophisticated, complex music. I've never liked punk/hardcore either (except the Misfits, who I love!) but I can sort of appreciate why other people see merit in it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 9, 2007)

Back on topic, there are quite a few songs with explicitly Christian lyrics in the Helloween back catalogue.


----------



## Jan (Oct 9, 2007)

Helloween? Which songs/albums do you mean? I've never liked 
them TOO much though, I'm just curious...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 9, 2007)

Jan said:


> Helloween? Which songs/albums do you mean? I've never liked
> them TOO much though, I'm just curious...



There's at least one song a-piece on 'Keeper of the Seven Keys pt.2' and 'The Dark Ride', although the titles escape me right now...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 9, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> There's at least one song a-piece on 'Keeper of the Seven Keys pt.2' and 'The Dark Ride', although the titles escape me right now...



Funny, the only songs i can really remember from the dark ride are "Mr. Torture" (the one about S&M ) and Escalaton 666. I guess "Salvation" could be considered religious, but not really overtly so. Though,for what its worth, the Gamma Ray song "Abyss of the Void" could be percieved as religious as well.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 9, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> "j35v5 15n7 t3h M37ul5"



I really wish I wasn't able to read that


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 10, 2007)

oh I forgot With Faith or Flames, they're pretty sick MySpace.com - With Faith Or Flames - Chattanooga, Tennessee - Thrash / Metal / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/withfaithorflames

game face


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 10, 2007)

Sportin' a Moser at that,


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2008)

I was just listening to With Blood Comes Cleansing and I remembered that they use 7s

and on "Embrace the Eternal" Embodyment used drop-G if I remember, it's low as shit no matter what  and they used 7s too

MySpace.com - With Blood Comes Cleansing (1 NEW SONG UP!!!) - Albany, US - Christian / Death Metal / Hardcore - www.myspace.com/withbloodcomescleansing


----------



## drezdin (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, 
I'll probably get slammed here for liking this, but I always dug this band 
Still Breathing
MySpace.com - Still Breathing - Tulsa, Oklahoma - Hardcore / Metal / Christian - www.myspace.com/stillbreathingowns
they broke up a long time ago.
the music is not played that great, but there is just something about it that I always dug


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2008)

no harm no foul man.

and now, i must go through this thread.


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2008)

PlanetJeff said:


> Well I'm just having a hard time finding a christian metal band that play's seven string's



tip: dont narrow it down to what guitars they play!

i love sevens too, but it is never ever a requirement in what i listen to. just find good christian metal, tunings and number of strings be damned lol


----------



## progmetaldan (Apr 5, 2008)

Dwellingers said:


> If toy are into progressive stuff, try Neal Morse and some of his solo work - especially Testimony.



Neal is amazing! Testimony is brilliant, if you like the heavier stuff his latest album 'Sola Scriptura' is fantastic, has some guest solos by Paul Gilbert and drumming by Mike Portnoy



ShawnFjellstad said:


> narnia. no sevens, but a killer band.



+1 CJ Grimmark is great! Also a Caparison endorsee... 



Toshiro said:


> DivineFire
> 
> I would like this band, if I could get past the lyrics.



That's a project by some of the members of the above mentioned Narnia, with CJ Grimmark on guitars...



Jan said:


> Huh, I'm really glad I could be of use and recommend some quality music to you...  I love sharing my musical "discoveries" with people who are willing to give them a try. Enjoy!
> 
> However, I wouldn't call these bands a new "genre". The tag "Christian metal" is a useful thing but it tells us a lot about the lyrics a given band has and nothing really about the music they play. To me it only says: "you can expect positive (not necessarily well written though) lyrics from this band". But bands with Christian lyrics can have ANY style - death, gothic, heavy... So I guess instead "Christian metal genre" it would me more appropriate to use the term "Christian metal scene", since some Christian bands definitely form a scene, i.e. play gigs together or have their CDs distributed by the same distros etc.
> End of lecture - period
> ...





I'm not sure whether they're Christian or not, but certainly some of the members were and some of the themes, but Antithesis are some great Prog-metal who use Seven strings, similar to Dream Theater, Symphony X, Nevermore, Outworld etc. perhaps a bit thrashier...

MySpace.com - Antithesis - CLEVELAND, OHIO - Metal / Progressive / Thrash - www.myspace.com/antithesismetal

Another prog-metal band who use 7's- Revelation Project, very Dream Theater like... 

MySpace.com - Revelation Project - LOCKPORT, NEW YORK - Progressive / Christian / Metal - www.myspace.com/revelationproject


----------



## FacelessUnknown (Apr 6, 2008)

impending doom and becoming the archetype is Christian metal


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 6, 2008)

Becoming the Archetype


----------



## wes225 (Apr 6, 2008)

PlanetJeff said:


> I want to listen to some christian metal, and learn there song's to get inspired but I cant find a single christian metal band that plays the seven string guitar, and that's what I want to hear because I love the seven string guitar. Does anyone any of these kind of bands?


impending doom.


----------



## Celiak (Apr 6, 2008)

Obviously there isn't any good Christian metal because you have to sell your soul to the devil to be good at it.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 6, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Obviously there isn't any good Christian metal because you have to sell your soul to the devil to be good at it.


..................


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Obviously there isn't any good Christian metal because you have to sell your soul to the devil to be good at it.


maybe if you're retarded...


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 6, 2008)

My thoughts about christian metal.

Am I too bad for not liking the concept of it?

How can I say this? I believe in god, I have faith, but I have no religion.

There was 1 or 2 times when I heard a band and liked the sound, but when I found out that they were christian I became disgusted. Is it normal? I don´t know, I just can´t tolerate music that preaches anything cause what I like the most is the melody and I can´t get past most of the lyrics. 

I have a friend who plays in a christian band and he is a very devout one, but most of the bands he showed me were generic metalcore that I wouldn´t like even if it didn´t have those lyrics and stuff. 

I´m wondering if I´m the only one here that has this mindset. I have nothing against christian people, but I feel bad when I hear a metal riff and the guy talks about Jesus and stuff, it´s like oil and water to me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2008)

all lyrics preach something dude, some people just don't get that I guess *shrug* I don't care if you don't like it, but your previous statement was dumb


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 6, 2008)

You clearly didn´t understand what I said.

I have an opinion, and, don´t get me wrong, I´m a believer, I believe in god, etc. But I just don´t like preaching lyrics and I don´t think every lyrics preaches something.

Most bands I like aren´t what you can necesserely take seriously. I mean, I love teathrical stuff, I like bands that write stories, like Fear Factory talking about chaotic future scenarios or Dio´s fantasy lyrics, or even common lyrics about feelings and stuff. But it´s not something that I heard and live up to. 

I love to hear Slayer but I´m not a devil worshipper, you get what I meant? Music, to me, is just for fun.

However, I just don´t like when I hear a band go "the lord is our saviour and blah blah blah", in a serious kind of approach, with a slayer kind of riff over it. Sorry man, I don´t mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm surprised it took that long for someone to mention Becoming The Archetype.

MySpace.com - Becoming The Archetype (Bring Your Own Beard Tour) - Atlanta, Georgia - Metal / Progressive / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/becomingthearchetype


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 7, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> You clearly didn´t understand what I said.
> 
> I have an opinion, and, don´t get me wrong, I´m a believer, I believe in god, etc. But I just don´t like preaching lyrics and I don´t think every lyrics preaches something.
> 
> ...


no I do get what you mean, bands like slayer, vital remains, etc. are really preachy, just in a different kind of way


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 7, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> no I do get what you mean, bands like slayer, vital remains, etc. are really preachy, just in a different kind of way



Slayer isn't really preachy at all. Tom's a catholic and the rest of the guys are atheists. They just do what they do to scare and/or piss people off, at least with the whole satan/god hates us all thing.

I dunno. i never really thought, even from a 'tell a story about it' kind of perspective that the christian mythos really worked well for song fodder, nor would islamic slants, or even buddhist, either. Other religions like hinduism, nordic mythology (Obviously ) seem to work better. Hinduism's got some ridiculously violent stories in there. The nordic stuff is like goin' all conan and shit. Having a ton of gods seems to help. Even when i was a christian, i didn't like christian music, cause most of it i found seemed to be marketed as a 'replacement', almost, to regular 'secular music'.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 7, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> My thoughts about christian metal.
> 
> Am I too bad for not liking the concept of it?
> 
> ...



i'm totally with you, and would even go further, but don't want to offend the people here.


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 7, 2008)

Wouldn't even bother with it. If you can't live without christian shred, try bach. that's the ultimate reality.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 7, 2008)

Well Tempered Clavier's Prelude #2 in C Minor, the whole thing is harmonized in 3rds. Baroque Maiden \m/


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 7, 2008)

Ancestor said:


> Wouldn't even bother with it. If you can't live without christian shred, try bach. that's the ultimate reality.



Preach on!!!(no pun intended)


----------



## TheTrueMayhem (Apr 12, 2008)

Extol are a christian band, though they don't use 7-strings


----------



## MrJack (Apr 12, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> narnia. no sevens, but a killer band.



^^


----------



## skeeballcore (Apr 12, 2008)

Embodyment - "Embrace the Eternal"

very good death-metal with 7 strings, their follow-up albums are good as well, but are in more of a deftones vein....really a complete turn around.
Also they did a song called "Halo of Winter" for Solidstate Records that's on one of the label's sampler CD's "This is SolidState Vol.1" which is easily their best song. Some of these guys are in the Famine now as well, and have gone back to the metal way


awesome non-7 string Christian bands:

Extol
Living Sacrifice
Zao
Training for Utopia (vocalist and guitarist brothers founded Demon Hunter)
August Burns Red
Spitfire "The Dead Next Door" - the subsequent releases probably wouldn't be considered Christian material
Selfmindead


----------



## progmetaldan (Apr 19, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno. i never really thought, even from a 'tell a story about it' kind of perspective that the christian mythos really worked well for song fodder, nor would islamic slants, or even buddhist, either. Other religions like hinduism, nordic mythology (Obviously ) seem to work better. Hinduism's got some ridiculously violent stories in there. The nordic stuff is like goin' all conan and shit. Having a ton of gods seems to help. Even when i was a christian, i didn't like christian music, cause most of it i found seemed to be marketed as a 'replacement', almost, to regular 'secular music'.



I agree the Norse / Celtic mythology is better suited for epic metal lyrics, but if you search deep enough there's some pretty br00tal Old-Testament stuff in the bible, and if that fails, there's always Revelation for some apocalyptic mayhem...  



Ancestor said:


> Wouldn't even bother with it. If you can't live without christian shred, try bach. that's the ultimate reality.



haha, mega +1


----------



## ironbirdslave (Jun 6, 2008)

Rocky from "Soul Embraced" plays on a seven string Schecter, that is only player in the christian metal business that I know that truly uses one. If you want a little inspiration the "This Is My Blood" record has really melodic riffing in it.



skeeballcore said:


> Embodyment - "Embrace the Eternal"
> 
> very good death-metal with 7 strings, their follow-up albums are good as well, but are in more of a deftones vein....really a complete turn around.
> Also they did a song called "Halo of Winter" for Solidstate Records that's on one of the label's sampler CD's "This is SolidState Vol.1" which is easily their best song. Some of these guys are in the Famine now as well, and have gone back to the metal way
> ...


 

I saw embodyment several years ago and never new that they used seven strings.. thats awesome.


----------



## Jan (Jun 8, 2008)

Metal Ken, since you mentioned that you used to be a christian, may I ask what pushed you away from believing? And made you kinda oppose christianity (I am only judging by your avatar  ). Just curious.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 8, 2008)

According to some of these blanket statements, I must suck then.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2008)

I love Divinefire.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 9, 2008)

As a disclaimer, I'm an Athiest, so this isn't a mad defensive religious rant 

Coming along saying they all suck because you don't like it is a bit much, theres the problem. Putting opinions across as opinions, no worries, coming along passing them off as fact, not good.

Plus, if you think all Christian Metal is all hey jesus and all that, you've actually not listened to any of it. Extol aren't like it for example, Becoming The Archetype aren't either.

See, I personally do not agree with people not listening to anything but Christian music, as the reasons I've heard (Listening to non-Christian music will imprint ideas on you), just seem, like people don't have strong enough faith to cope with listening to something not Christian. If listening to a band mention satan once or twice is enough to end your faith, or even bands just not singing about god will put ideas in your mind, then to me, how tangible is your faith? However bands that want to write Christian-inspired lyrics and songs, by all means go for it, I'm just not one for separation )


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Jun 9, 2008)

With Blood Comes Cleansing uses 7 strings.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2008)

DaemonSvek said:


> yeah yeah i know, having my own opinion makes me pretty stupid, right? lol jk
> 
> i just don't like christianity, don't like it enough i don't wanna like christian metal...but, like i said, never heard good christian metal.
> 
> something about crunching riffs and "yay jesus" just doesn't work with me


troll somewhere else 

people who don't like christian stuff just because it's christian is more retarded than not listening to secular stuff because it's secular. Idiocity is a two way street.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 9, 2008)

^ agreed


----------



## Coryd (Jun 9, 2008)

Scream the Prayer Tour!!!! 

Looks like a great tour MySpace.com - Scream The Prayer Summer Tour - - Christian / Metal / Screamo - www.myspace.com/screamtheprayer

I'll be going in Pcola, lookin forward to soul embraced


----------



## wes225 (Jun 9, 2008)

Coryd said:


> Scream the Prayer Tour!!!!
> 
> Looks like a great tour MySpace.com - Scream The Prayer Summer Tour - - Christian / Metal / Screamo - www.myspace.com/screamtheprayer
> 
> I'll be going in Pcola, lookin forward to soul embraced


impending dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom


----------



## Jan (Jun 9, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> Coming along saying they all suck because you don't like it is a bit much, theres the problem. Putting opinions across as opinions, no worries, coming along passing them off as fact, not good.



I totally agree. Although I try to avoid occult/satanist cult inspired stuff, I would never go as far as to say their MUSIC sucks as a rule. Some o them are crappy, some pretty good and some absolutely awesome - I only choose not to listen to them because of the lyrics. BTW, I DO listen to secular stuff (loads of it), just not occult/suicidal/violence preaching stuff. I have already explained my point of view on that in this thread a few posts ago.




stuh84 said:


> Plus, if you think all Christian Metal is all hey jesus and all that, you've actually not listened to any of it. Extol aren't like it for example, Becoming The Archetype aren't either.



Oh, Lengsel aren't like that, Sacrificium isn't like that, in fact most christian bands I listen too aren't like that. I am christian, I play in a "christian" metal band, but still bands who use brutal vocals and grim music accompanied by sugar-sweet happy christian lyrics do not convince me. Everything has to be there for a reason, both musically and lyrics-wise. My ideal of christian lyrics is ALIVE OR JUST BREATHING by KSE. MASTERPIECE.



stuh84 said:


> See, I personally do not agree with people not listening to anything but Christian music, as the reasons I've heard (Listening to non-Christian music will imprint ideas on you), just seem, like people don't have strong enough faith to cope with listening to something not Christian. If listening to a band mention satan once or twice is enough to end your faith, or even bands just not singing about god will put ideas in your mind, then to me, how tangible is your faith? However bands that want to write Christian-inspired lyrics and songs, by all means go for it, I'm just not one for separation )



I agree with all you said except for the "mentioning-satan-once" part. I mean If I KNOW that the band draws inspiration from or preaches satanism, that's enough for me not to buy (or download) their CD. Even if that's one song. I simply don't wish to support such bands/teaching. And it's also a spiritual thing for me. However, if their next album is free from such references, I may give it a shot. Luckily, some bands grow out of their childhood-satanism (Bathory?) and make some cool music/lyrics.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 9, 2008)

Okay, cleaned up the trolling from the thread.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 9, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> troll somewhere else
> 
> people who don't like christian stuff just because it's christian is more retarded than not listening to secular stuff because it's secular. Idiocity is a two way street.



Thats about akin to saying that you don't like satanic bands cause they're satanic, and thats stupid. I'm not a fan of many christian bands cause of the preachiness. And i know you post "Oh that's gay" about anything satan-related, even tongue-in-cheek stuff. By your logic here thatps also "Stupid". 

SOME of bands, like Incubus (the death metal one) just happen to have music that is good enough to override the lyrics about donning the armor of god so you don't sin and stuff.



Jan said:


> Metal Ken, since you mentioned that you used to be a christian, may I ask what pushed you away from believing? And made you kinda oppose christianity (I am only judging by your avatar  ). Just curious.


Now, realize, i judge people on a person-to-person category. But, since you wanted to know, growing up in the church, mostly. Seeing how it affects people i know. And further more, the foolish zealotism that condemns sexuality, scientific progress and the like. Knowing for a fact that Christianity is single-handedly responsible for driving the western world into the dark ages, responsible for things like crusades, witch trials, inquisitions, etc. As a response, i distance myself as much as possible from christianity, and any other monotheistic religion. i've made sure to commit blasphemy against the holy ghost and all that jazz just to be double sure.  On top of that, i just can't believe in a religion who's core principles are simply blatant copies from many earlier religions from the same regions. So many earlier cultures have characters like jesus who had disciples, got resurrected, claimed to be saviors, etc. So many other cultures have flood stories and other stories in torah ("Old" testament), etc. 




Jan said:


> I totally agree. Although I try to avoid occult/satanist cult inspired stuff, I would never go as far as to say their MUSIC sucks as a rule. Some o them are crappy, some pretty good and some absolutely awesome - I only choose not to listen to them because of the lyrics. BTW, I DO listen to secular stuff (loads of it), just not occult/suicidal/violence preaching stuff. I have already explained my point of view on that in this thread a few posts ago.



Those are actually some of my favorite kinds of lyrics. Behemoth's Crowley/A.O. Speare occult lyrics are amazing and inspirational to me, in addition to sounding epicly awesome. I love morbid angel's sumerian mythos on their newer stuff and think their necronomicon-inspired and/or satanic earlier stuff is just good cause it captures a spirit of rebellion while still maintaining an aura of creepiness. Chances are if its occult related, i'll like it more than any other lyrical type. 



Jan said:


> I agree with all you said except for the "mentioning-satan-once" part. I mean If I KNOW that the band draws inspiration from or preaches satanism, that's enough for me not to buy (or download) their CD. Even if that's one song. I simply don't wish to support such bands/teaching. And it's also a spiritual thing for me. However, if their next album is free from such references, I may give it a shot. Luckily, some bands grow out of their childhood-satanism (Bathory?) and make some cool music/lyrics.



See, thats how i feel about most christian bands. If i'm excited about a band, and i found out they're preachy, i'll still listen if the music is good, but i become incredibly un-interested in the lyrics.


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 10, 2008)

I intend to be an awesome Christian Prog-metal band who uses 7 strings, when I'm famous I'll mention myself here in this thread just to help out...


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 10, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> I intend to be an awesome Christian Prog-metal band who uses 7 strings.


 
Dream Theater?


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 10, 2008)

GuitarG2 said:


> Dream Theater?



If I could be Dream Theater I would be content. Alas it is unlikely to every become a reality outside of my realm of air-guitar and day-dreaming... 

No, I will probably end up a slightly less awesome, but slightly more Christian band than Dream Theater who uses 7's...


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know if anybody said it...but Gnashing of Teeth from Cinci plays 7 strings.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 11, 2008)

Slayer89 said:


> The first *Christian* death/*black *(unblack?) metal band


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 15, 2008)

Living Sacrifice has a new song up, it's pretty killer: MySpace.com - Living Sacrifice (ON TOUR NOW WITH DEMON HUNTER) - LITTLE ROCK, Arkansas - Metal / Metal / Metal - www.myspace.com/livingsacrifice


----------



## progmetaldan (Jun 16, 2008)

I think Jason Truby (one of their original guitarists, and an amazing acoustic guitarist) is making a guest appearance at one of their shows as well...


----------

